
Oracle's New Supercomputer Has 1,060 Raspberry Pis - rbanffy
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/oracle-raspberry-pi-supercomputer,40412.html
======
jonbarcus
'...asked Oracle why it chose to create a cluster of Raspberry Pis instead of
using a virtualized ARM server...one company rep said simply that "...a big
cluster is cool."'

